# GloFish ethical?



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

What is everyone's opinions on these little guys? I wanted Zebra Danios for my tank but wanted something with a little more color and such, so I was going to go for Guppies or Cherry Barbs. Once I saw the GloFish I was instantly intrigued, I originally thought they were dyed or whatever like the painted glass fish and felt bad for them, but after doing research I realize they are no different than the Zebras other than a genetic difference that doesn't affect their health in any way and they will even school with Zebras since they're really the same species. I consider this to be ethical but have seen other people adamantly state otherwise. What do you guys think? I'd really like some of these for my tank and think I am going to get some, would I be ostracized from some circles of aquarists for my decision?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well,I believe I read they have jellyfish DNA for the glow,but I cant remember.Anyhow,i see them like one would see a husky to a wolf.Same thing but with a little DNA difference.Therefore,I see no harm in having them myself.Its not like the tattooed fish which I am thoroughly against.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Well,I believe I read they have jellyfish DNA for the glow,but I cant remember.Anyhow,i see them like one would see a husky to a wolf.Same thing but with a little DNA difference.Therefore,I see no harm in having them myself.Its not like the tattooed fish which I am thoroughly against.


Yeah I think it's either jellyfish or coral DNA, and the gene is put in at the egg stage, the offspring also have the glow...so most of these fish have never been manipulated at all, just bred from a parent with a certain gene. Doesn't seem that bad to me but then again it's a slippery slope once you start altering the genes of animals for the owner's pleasure.


----------

